# vivid dreams



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

hey all

so 7dp5dt today and for past couple of night i have been having extremely vivid dreams - last nights contained extreme violence that even when i woke myself up from to go to the loo still continued when i went back to bed and then moved on to a more dirty dream!  

could these be bought on by the amount of estrogen i am taking? 

this 2ww is a killer isn't it - looking at every little difference!!

x


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Hi bk2013 I've had the vivid dreams huni and got my bfp (I'm now 12 weeks) so I would see these as a positive sign even though they can be quite disturbing. Good luck x


----------



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

hi *patbaz* huge congrats xx fingers crossed it is a good sign for me to. x


----------



## A123 (May 27, 2011)

Same! I had some really weird scary vivid dreams in my ttw and I am now 4.5 weeks pregnant! This is a great sign!


----------



## marty123 (Dec 26, 2015)

bk2013 said:


> hey all
> 
> so 7dp5dt today and for past couple of night i have been having extremely vivid dreams - last nights contained extreme violence that even when i woke myself up from to go to the loo still continued when i went back to bed and then moved on to a more dirty dream!
> 
> ...


Yes, absolutely agree. 2WW is terrible! I happened to read internet gem saying: "The two week wait must be in dog time, because it feels more like a year than 14 days!!" That's it  We cannot take any control of things happening to us - me also dreaming badly, staying awoken in the middle of the night etc. This might be due to estrogen you're taking, but I suppose it's for nerves mostly.. This will be my second 2ww.. 
May God help us.


----------



## Sandyg (Feb 20, 2016)

I had a terrible dream last night - dreamt my teeth had fallen out and were suffocating me   I woke myself up by coughing so hard, I thought I'd hurt myself or the embryo. Every little thing is a worry at the mo.


----------

